# Newbie trying to concieve after loss at 45 with own eggs



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm 44 turning 45 in ten days time  

DH and I just started ttc last year and we conceived twice naturally, the first very sadly ending in m/c at 5wks then we lost a DD at 26wks and 4days.

We've been trying again since Christmas but I became thyrotoxic and had to get tested for thyroid cancer. Trying again naturally now but we seem to be struggling. Saw a fertility specialist who recommended IVF. The threads on this site have been very useful and we're considering Serum and Reprofit 

Any advice or recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to FF  

I'm really so sorry to read about your losses, loosing a baby is heartbreaking especially at a late stage, I've been there and know that complete devastation  .

I'm glad you've been having a read through and have found the threads helpful.  Please shout if there's something you'd like directing too.

Take care

Dory
Xx


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks Dory!  

Sorry to hear about your losses too.   It's our girl's 1st anniversary on Wednesday; I had really hoped we would have been pregnant with a rainbow sibling by now but my thyroid issues got in the way. It's lovely to see that you were successful in having a rainbow and gives me hope it can happen. What clinic did you use if you don't mind me asking? The whole IVF thing is new to me and feels a bit overwhelming!   Any advice on getting started would be much appreciated  

I've made friends with some of the ladies in the over 40s group and that is very helpful. Starting IVF at 45!   Xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll light a candle for your little girl Laquinn    We were under Care in Nottingham, they have other clinics in different cities across the country too.  Starting IVF is daunting but just take it one step at a time.  The clinic will talk you through each stage.

Good luck & I hope Wednesday passes peacefully for you 

Dory 
Xx


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks Dory.   There were lots of tears but it was nice to be with my husband and remember our beautiful girl. I'm just waiting on my latest thyroid test results before I approach Serum in Athens; it seems like they are good with older complicated ladies!

After reading It Starts With The Egg I had hoped ubiquinol and DHEA might be my magic bullet but it just seemed to mess with my cycle and made us miss ovulation this month. My Endocrinologist has advised me to keep the supplements simple with my thyroid issues. What supplements were you taking when you conceived your rainbow? Xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm glad you had some special time to remember her x 

Our identified issues were make factor so my DH took the majority of the supplements but I took pregnacare conception, a high folic acid dose prescribed by our consultant & co-enzyme Q10 but only up to egg collection x


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks Dory. I tried taking Co-Q10 as ubiquinol last month but I think it messed with my cycle and made us miss ovulation  

Endocrinologist said I have to keep supplements simple with my thyroid issues. Fingers crossed for this month   x


----------



## davinaellen (Sep 12, 2017)

I hope you conceive as soon as possible. I also wish you to see the happiness of your baby. I am 30 now and got married two years ago. I was having irregular periods. I went to my doctor and was diagnosed with PCOS. After an extensive treatment, i am now free of this. But it has been six months I am TTC but helpless. I cannot find a solid reason of this yet. I am very worried. I am waiting for any miracle to happen. My husband is supportive and he is suggesting me to wait. I want to ask you that should I wait or go for procedures like finding egg donor etc. I desperately want to have a baby. I need your suggestions.


----------



## Goldilocks71 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey...i've just been reading your post and wanted to send my heart felt condolences. 
I'm 46 and just starting out on our ivf journey, i also enquired on reprofit along with half a dozen other clinics in prague greece and spain.We eventually settled on praga medica in prague, and have just returned to begin the journey!


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Good luck Goldilocks! Fingers crossed for you...


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Good luck Goldilocks! Fingers crossed for you...


----------

